# 1980? schwinn hurricane 5 speed



## hstavn (Apr 23, 2011)

missing shift handle, but all original! does antone know if its an 80? i couldnt find serial numbers


----------



## MartyW (Apr 23, 2011)

serial number should be on the left rear drop out.


----------



## Metal Militia (Apr 24, 2011)

serial # should be on the headtube.  should also have a date stamp on the badge too.


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 24, 2011)

Also missing the brakes and front fender. I have an identical one that dates as a '78


----------



## hstavn (Apr 24, 2011)

cool thanks


----------

